# Grave Grabber / Ground Breaker - Part 3 - Alternate build - stage 2



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

OK, now that looks FANTASTIC!! I think I like this version better than your original.
Thanks for the tute!!


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Could you tell us what was the individual measured lengths of PVC you used for the arms ? 
Thanks


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

*sweet prop*

I loved these, never built one but I do need more movement in my graveyard. This is going on my list of "must makes"

Thanks for the pics and info
=PB


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

BoogieMan said:


> Could you tell us what was the individual measured lengths of PVC you used for the arms ?
> Thanks


I finally used 3" pieces for the shoulders and 8" for both the upper and lower arms. Because the movement of the shiatsu moves the arms outwards, any longer pieces for the shoulders look out of proportion. All the original dimensions are posted in the first stage thread.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great Grave Grabber, Herman. I have a couple of those Shiatsu's that I need to "dress". Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Nice results - and simple to build. Well done.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Right on. I like how you filled the chest out without using a bunch of paper and tape


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Question, are you going to leave this running full time? Or triggering it? Basicly, I'm thinking of the integrity of the motors in the massager. They have to be someone "stout" because it's meant to run with pressure against it, right?


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

the gear motor in that massager can most likely handle the resistance, it may tend to get hot though, be sure to give it some ventilation. Has anyone tried to make a version with the up and down lumbar feature? I haven't seen one of those yet...
Nice prop, Herman.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I'm not doing a lumbar, but I have moving wings for a reaper in the works.


----------

